# Snowy Poodles!!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It snowed last night! This was our first accumulating snow of the season - so Millie's first _for real_ snow experience. The light dusting we had on Thanksgiving was just a tease  She went CRAZY playing in the snow!!! I need to get some booties...their poor little paws were ice cold. 

Enjoy the photos of Henry and Millie


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Snow is sooooo much fun and they are obviously enjoying it!! That coat look almost exactly as my horses weatherbetta coat._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Snow is sooooo much fun and they are obviously enjoying it!! That coat look almost exactly as my horses weatherbetta coat._


It used to be Tony's coat - it is a little long on Henry though because he is 4 inches taller than long!!!!!! Tony was a bit more square! I think it is pretty cute though


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like Henry and Millie had a great time. Henry looks so nice in his coat. I like the picture where Millie's face is all snowy. So cute!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

They sure had fun! Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Gosh, Millie and Kai do look alike to me. : ) So, did Millie like the snow? She looked frisky running around, thats what my dogs do, play real hard. Not this weekend though, a huge blizzard and way below 0, so they barely can take the temps. Glad I don't have to use an outhouse! Brrrrrr!
I love thaat coat too! Is it easy to put on, and does it stay on well?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya, we also had snow this past week and the girls love it! They jump into the snow, and come back into the house all white!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Gosh, Millie and Kai do look alike to me. : ) So, did Millie like the snow? She looked frisky running around, thats what my dogs do, play real hard. Not this weekend though, a huge blizzard and way below 0, so they barely can take the temps. Glad I don't have to use an outhouse! Brrrrrr!
> I love thaat coat too! Is it easy to put on, and does it stay on well?


She LOVES it! This morning the wind chill is -10 and I could barely get her to come back inside! She's having a blast finding her outside toys buried in the snow - trying to dig them out.

Henry's coat is VERY easy to put on. Just two velcro straps in the front and two underbelly. It stays on well and I think it kept him pretty warm! His poor paws though - he lifts them up when they get too cold.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast in all that cold, sticky, white stuff! Maybe later they can build a snow poodle?? Poodles are such charmers, they even make the bitter cold look like fun. Please don't bother sending any of that snow our way, it's not even officially winter yet and I can surely wait. Fun photos!!! (Why is it I always like _other_ people's snow?!)


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Did Millie stay off the pool cover ? Funny how the dogs seem to like the cold it is not nearly as cold here but it was 32 last night and that is cold for us and my gang did not want to come in either.
Millie and Henry sure look like they were having a blast..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They look like they had a gas. We have had so much snow yesterday and today that the highway we live on has been closed all day. I will post a video and you can see just how atrocious it has been here. Good thing the Poos love it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Did Millie stay off the pool cover ? Funny how the dogs seem to like the cold it is not nearly as cold here but it was 32 last night and that is cold for us and my gang did not want to come in either.
> Millie and Henry sure look like they were having a blast..


Funny thing! Millie went trotting onto the pool cover, but then it was so icy/snowy and slippery, she had a hard time getting off. (It slopes down like a bowl from the weight of the ice/snow) I don't think she will be going on the cover for a while!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You know its really cold here but these two make me want a little snow here in the south. Good times.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute! can't get myself to go out with them - its too cold!!! brrr!


----------

